# Need help with GE Profile Frig



## Hess99 (Jun 14, 2010)

The frig is a GE Profile side by side model PSS26PSTA. The freezer side is working fine the frig side was up to 60F when set for 37F. I traced the problem to the fan in front of the evaporator coils not running. I tested the 12V fan and it was dead. I went to an electronics store and bought a new 12V fan and installed it it didn't work, so I tested it on the bench and it worked fine. The test meter showed 12V at the connection in side the frig so I put an Amp meter in line, the old fan was rated for 0.42A and the new is 0.37A, the Amp meter reads 2ma. So why am I not getting enough current? Please post any ideas.


----------



## woodchuck (Jun 15, 2010)

Probably the motherboard. It controls everything. It's part 801 in this diagram. 
Sealed system & mother board replacement parts for General Electric PSS26PSTASS Refrigerator | AppliancePartsPros.com


----------



## kok328 (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't get it.  You have a 12V fan connected to a plug that is reading 12V, so why wouldn't the new fan run?  Did you bench test the old fan with 12V?


----------



## Hess99 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes, I tested the old fan and it was dead. Yet, the new fan works fine on the bench.


----------

